# Medical Appointment in Hosptial (1 day) Sick Leave or Annual Leave?



## darraghdog (9 Jun 2006)

Hello Folks,
Does anybody know if time taken for a medical appointment in hospital (1 day) should be taken as sick leave, or is to the discretion of the employer whether it is a holiday or paid sick leave.
Thanks,
Darragh


----------



## bb12 (9 Jun 2006)

*Re: Medical Appointment*

as far as  i know, your employer is obliged to give you time off for hospital appointments but is not obliged to pay you for them.


----------



## rkeane (9 Jun 2006)

*Re: Medical Appointment*

I think if you can provide a sick note then you get sick pay.  Doctors dont seem to care about handing these out these days.  Cost about 20 quid I think


----------



## Joe1234 (9 Jun 2006)

*Re: Medical Appointment*



			
				rkeane said:
			
		

> I think if you can provide a sick note then you get sick pay.



Employers are not obliged to pay sick pay.


----------



## redbhoy (12 Jun 2006)

What does it say in your contract? My old job there was no such thing as sick pay which is very annoying when one person comes in and infects everyone else, but in my current company there is a sick pay scheme.


----------



## whiplash (15 Jun 2006)

I was out yesterday for a hosptial appointment and there was no questions asked, just take it off, not put down as a sick day and still paid for the day out.  It all depends on your employer I guess.


----------



## CMCR (15 Jun 2006)

From Oasis.....

*"Can I be forced to take annual leave if I have a hospital appointment?*

If you are in employment and have to take time out of your day to attend a hospital appointment, you may take this time off work. However, you are *not automatically entitled to pay for this time off* while attending hospital appointments. Some employers however will pay their employees while they attend hospital appointments but they are not required by law to do so. Check with your employer to find out the situation in your workplace. 

Remember, your employer *cannot force you* to take annual leave to attend such hospital appointments."

In answer therefore, that day was not an annual leave day.  While your employer is not obliged to pay you for that day, they may if custom and practice in your workplace is to do so.  

I don't see how you would require a 'sick certificate' from your doctor for that day - I would imagine the letter from the hospital notifying you of the appoinment would probably suffice to explain your absence from work.


----------

